# Proton erzeugt keine Ausgabefenster



## 123michi19 (10. Okt 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin noch kompletter Programmierneuling an der Hochschule. Es wird in der Vorlesung Proton verwendet, weshalb ich es auch gerne auf meinem heimischen PC zum Laufen bringen würde. Heruntergeladen ist es, das Syntaxschema wird auch angezeigt, allerdings bekomme ich einfach kein Ausgabefenster zur Befehlseingabe. Woran kann denn dies liegen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## dzim (11. Okt 2014)

Ok, zum Mitschreiben: Du bist absoluter Neuling, wirst aber mit einem Framework konfrontiert, von dem ich noch nicht mal was gehört habe... Es geht doch um Apache Qpid Proton, oder? Also ich hoffe ja, dass du hier Hilfe finden wirst...
Dann scheint es sich bei diesem Framework um eines für "high-performance" Messaging zu handeln, das hat nichts mit Platformentwicklung zu tun, du bist also mit dem Thema hier im falschen Unterforum. Wenn es hier also keine weiteren hilfreichen antworten gibt, dann versuche bitte folgendes:
1) Lerne erst einmal Java, statt mit einem komplexen Framework zu beginnen, ansonsten ist der Frust vorprogrammiert (Fragen hierzu, kannst du im folgenden Unterforum stellen: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/ )
2) Wenn du das drauf hast, beschäftige dich mit dem Framework und stelle anfallende Fragen am besten hier: http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/

Good luck.


----------



## 123michi19 (11. Okt 2014)

Oh, ich glaube, dass ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe  Ich meine den Texteditor Proton.

Hier ein Link dazu:

Proton - Download - CHIP


----------



## dzim (11. Okt 2014)

Ok. Hat aber dennoch immer noch nichts mit Platformprogrammierung zu tun.

Ich finde es zwar durchaus ok, einen Texteditor zum entwickeln zu nehmen, würde aber für viele Hochsprachen - wenn möglich - eher eine passende IDE verwenden. Also eine passende Entwicklungsumgebung, die dir den "vollen" Komfort gibt. Neben Systax-Highlighting erhälst du dann auch Kontextsensitive Hilfe, einen Debugger, etc.

Mein Favorit (noch, der Thron wankt manchmal) ist hier Eclipse. Eine sinnvole Alternative ist NetBeans (weil es auch direkt von Oracle weitergepflegt wird!) und natürlich IDEA IntelliJ. Mit letzten haber ich noch keine Erfahrung, aber es gibt sehr viele Entwickler, die darauf schwören. Allerdings ist die Wahl der IDE für manche schon fast ein genausoheiliger Akt, wie die Wahl der Programmiersprache, daher bin ich hier immer etwas vorsichtig...


----------



## 123michi19 (11. Okt 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Die Hochschule fangt erst einmal mit diesem Texteditor an, bevor sie dann weitergehen. In welches Forum müsste ich denn meine Frage stellen?


----------



## dzim (11. Okt 2014)

In "Anfänger" oder "allgemeine Java Themen", oder noch besser unter http://www.java-forum.org/ides-und-tools/ ("IDE und Tools" klingt genau nach deiner Kategorie).
Ich muss aber gestehen: Ich hab noch nie was von diesem Editor gehört. Welchen Betriebssystem verwendest du?
Wenn Win und es muss unbedingt ein Editor sein, dann geht vielleicht auch Notepad++

Aber dennoch: Ich würde gleich auf eine gescheite IDE gehen. Auch wenn der Prof. (aufgrund seines Alters? weil er ein Geek ist? oder sich für cool hält?) einen Texteditor verwendet, ist das kein Grund, dass du das auch machen musst. Wichtig ist nur, dass du in etwa weisst, was im Hintergrund einer IDE passiert (also das Packages eingentlich nur eine Verzeichnisstrucktur sind, wie man auf der Konsole kompiliert, ...). Am Ende ist es dem Prof. egal, wie du zum Ziel kommst. Wenn du dabei effizient bist... Besser so!


----------



## 123michi19 (11. Okt 2014)

Es ist in der Tat ein älterer Prof und lässt auch die Prüfungen auf Proton schreiben, daher möchte ich zumindest am Anfang noch nicht aus der Reihe tanzen 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe ;-)


----------

